# Soffit Sagging and Water Gushing Over Gutters



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The soffit and possibly the fascia needs to be removed to determine if any internal damage ( rot / mold / rafter tail degradation etc. ) has occurred then correct the gutter problem .


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

It could be dozens of things. How does your gutter system drain? Does rainwater go down the downspouts and out into the yard? Or does the water enter a below ground level drain and into a storm sewer system? I ask because those underground pipes can get clogged and even though gutters and downspouts are clear, the water backs up in the gutters much like you described.

I've seen downspouts that looked clear only to find a clog about halfway down. Sometimes you have to take them apart to give a thorough look. I even found a rubber ball in a downspout that caused major issues.

The sag could be from the rainwater or it could be a loose nail/screw/staple securing the channel that holds the soffit pieces in place. You may have to pull off a piece of the fascia, remove a couple soffit pieces in that area to see what's going on. It may be as simple as adding a nail or screw to keep the channel from sagging.


----------



## bodiroti (Nov 8, 2012)

Gymschu said:


> It could be dozens of things. How does your gutter system drain? Does rainwater go down the downspouts and out into the yard? Or does the water enter a below ground level drain and into a storm sewer system? I ask because those underground pipes can get clogged and even though gutters and downspouts are clear, the water backs up in the gutters much like you described.
> 
> I've seen downspouts that looked clear only to find a clog about halfway down. Sometimes you have to take them apart to give a thorough look. I even found a rubber ball in a downspout that caused major issues.
> 
> The sag could be from the rainwater or it could be a loose nail/screw/staple securing the channel that holds the soffit pieces in place. You may have to pull off a piece of the fascia, remove a couple soffit pieces in that area to see what's going on. It may be as simple as adding a nail or screw to keep the channel from sagging.


Downspout had drained into the storm sewer but I disconnected it when I moved in because water was pooling where it entered the ground. The downspout and drainpipe were completely clogged with leaves. Now it drains into mole pipe running to the back of the yard. 

Thanks for the feedback. I have a guy coming to look at it next week. I'll see what he says, but good to know in advance what I might be looking at.


----------



## bodiroti (Nov 8, 2012)

Got some video today. It looks like what I thought was water gushing over the edge was mainly coming down behind/through the J-Channel.






Any ideas how the water is getting in to the soffit? Not sure what I'm looking for so I don't know if these pics tell me anything.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Drip edge/shingle overhang are incorrect. 

Water is reverse curling at the edge and draining into the soffit area. 

Remove some of the soffit and check for rot. After that, get someone to make you some custom drip edge and get that installed.


----------

